# Goodmornin!



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey everyone! I'm new to all of this so I just wanted to say hello and I look forward to chattin with all you you guys n' gals! Ya'll have a great day!:doowapsta


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hiya.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Welcome*

Welcome aboard tight lines be safe .Good fishing good hunting or what ever makes you happy.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Good Mornin Jamie. Welcome aboard... FYI you will be asked to post a picture of your boat...thats just a given...lol Hope you have a great day too!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Yes, welcome aboard. Great place with great folks and lot's of good information. 

Happy 2Cool Friday to ya!

swifty


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

:cheers: Welcome


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

go ahead and post up your halloween pic here now, so rut row can follow with hers...


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Good Morning!!! Welcome to 2Cool, the land of fruits and nuts!!!...Great bunch of folks here.

But trust me, you'll be asked to post a lot more than just a picture of yer boat!!!  tic toc tic toc... it's just a matter of time... just sayin'


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard Jamie Lee! You are Saltwatersensation's girl, right?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Boat pics*

I have a woman, I want to c the boat

Welcome


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

This is the first year in a long time that im not dressin up, Sorry!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Welcome aboard Jamie Lee! You are Saltwatersensation's girl, right?


Yes sir, I sure am


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

are you frantically searching all his old posts to see what he's said about you?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> are you frantically searching all his old posts to see what he's said about you?


I am pullin your man card. Uncalled for! Sheeeesh!:rotfl: Besides I tought her everything she knows......


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i wouldn't let my daughter in here with all of you fruitcakes.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> are you frantically searching all his old posts to see what he's said about you?


I wouldnt know where to start!! He would NEVER say anything bad about me ..... :headknock


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> I am pullin your man card. Uncalled for! Sheeeesh!:rotfl: Besides I tought her everything she knows......


She looks like the one that you sent me the pics of.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Jamie. Welcome aboard. Looking forward to your posts and replys. Watch out for Croaker Soakers on this site. Also look out for those who use scented gulp. 
Scented Gulp = Plastic croakers


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

007 said:


> She looks like the one that you sent me the pics of.


Told ya not to say nuthin, just blackballed yourself from any further comprimising images.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

007 said:


> She looks like the one that you sent me the pics of.


Really? She doesn't look anything like the one he's been sending me pics of!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Really? She doesn't look anything like the one he's been sending me pics of!


You guys couldnt keep a secret if you were a blind, handless, mute, Geez!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> i wouldn't let my daughter in here with all of you fruitcakes.


Don't get me started !!! :headknock


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Buffett Fan said:


> Good Morning!!! Welcome to 2Cool, the land of fruits and nuts!!!...Great bunch of folks here.
> 
> But trust me, you'll be asked to post a lot more than just a picture of yer boat!!!  tic toc tic toc... it's just a matter of time... just sayin'


Tic....tic...tic....got a smoker? Pics please. Welcome to the show!



mastercylinder said:


> i wouldn't let my daughter in here with all of you fruitcakes.


 I could not agree more! lol


Bonito said:


> Don't get me started !!! :headknock


 Yea you will never live that down! lol


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Yes sir, I sure am


Jamie, as one girl to another, the proper response should have been...

No, he is my man! 

Welcome to 2Cool!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> You guys couldnt keep a secret if you were a blind, handless, mute, Geez!


He is greedy...even if there were pics, he wouldnt be dumb enough to send them....I dont think


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Jamie, as one girl to another, the proper response should have been...
> 
> No, he is my man!
> 
> Welcome to 2Cool!


Yeah you couldnt be more right! Thanks Reel Time!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> He is greedy...even if there were pics, he wouldnt be dumb enough to send them....I dont think


Post your # and I'll send you what he sent me.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

007 said:


> Post your # and I'll send you what he sent me.


Mike.. not happening, sorry buddy


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

007 said:


> Post your # and I'll send you what he sent me.


Mike she got you figured out already. LOL!:slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bonito said:


> Don't get me started !!! :headknock


you brought that one on yourself.

:rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard Jamie Lee. rosesm There are a few of us gentlemen on this site.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Welcome aboard Jamie Lee. rosesm There a few of us gentlemen on this site.


Watch out Jamie Lee. Blk Jck is a charmer!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard Jamie Lee. You have my condolences.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Welcome aboard Jamie Lee. rosesm There are a few of us gentlemen on this site.


Thanks! Good to know there are still some of you guys left!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

You need to post a cool picture for the 2cool calendar.. Rut Row is Miss October.. (post 19)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=305946&page=2


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Welcome aboard Jamie Lee. You have my condolences.


I love u too Bobby.:rotfl:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I just wonder how such an ugly guy...got such a beautiful girl ???

Just kidding Bro !

Welcome Jaime Lee, it's great to have you here at 2Cool 

Bocephus


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome Jaime Lee


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> I just wonder how such an ugly guy...got such a beautiful girl ???
> 
> Just kidding Bro !
> 
> Bocephus


I have a great personality.:slimer:


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Welcome aboard!*

I was your age when I joined up on this forum to ask questions about a good fishing gift for my (now) husband. It was a scary place for young ladies at times, but these are some of the greatest folks you'll ever know.

Besides, we need to show these guys that there are plenty of cool young women out there who love fishing and hunting


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Welcome aboard Jamie Lee. rosesm There are a few of us gentlemen on this site.


LOL --Where?????????


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like enough trouble here so I'll just pass on by. Welcome to 2cool. B&P


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

I got yo back, Jamie! I can attest to what saltwatersensations HAS or HASN'T posted on here in regards to pics. SWS....we can work out a deal and all of this will stay hush hush. 

Glad you finally got your feet wet and came into 2cool, Jamie!!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the circus!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

redash8 said:


> I got yo back, Jamie! I can attest to what saltwatersensations HAS or HASN'T posted on here in regards to pics. SWS....we can work out a deal and all of this will stay hush hush.
> 
> Glad you finally got your feet wet and came into 2cool, Jamie!!!


I dont make deals with the devil, especially red headed ones. :rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

the name Jamie Lee sure does bring back alot of memories...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

WOW! YOUR HOT! welcome to the maddness


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> the name Jamie Lee sure does bring back alot of memories...


HAHAHA! My name is Jamie Leann!!! not Jamie Lee lol....and im pretty sure she was born with both parts.....


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

HUH???


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 said:


> HUH???


HUH...It's still 15 minutes until your afternoon break! :spineyes:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

007 said:


> HUH???


Jamie Lee Curtis....wasnt she born both male and female?? thats just what ive heard from several people...ill have to research that one....


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Jamie Lee Curtis....wasnt she born both male and female?? thats just what ive heard from several people...ill have to research that one....


UUUUMMMMM.....I saw her in "Trading Places" and looked like everything was where it was supposed to be....just sayin'


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

007 said:


> UUUUMMMMM.....I saw her in "Trading Places" and looked like everything was where it was supposed to be....just sayin'


Im probably wrong...was just something I heard


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i wouldn't let my daughter in here with *all of you fruitcakes*.


Evidently I'm working too much. I have missed this thread all day.

Yeah, as a group we might be a fruitcake, but rest assured that you are the nut in the cake!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Im probably wrong...was just something I heard


...it's all fabricated...urban myth..she's all there...now all we're missin is Brad Luby


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

007 said:


> HUH???


x2


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

007 said:


> ...it's all fabricated...urban myth..she's all there...now all we're missin is Brad Luby


I just googled Brad Luby bc I have no clue who he is..


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I just googled Brad Luby bc I have no clue who he is..


why would you google me.....you got a question for me...just ask:doowapsta


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I just googled Brad Luby bc I have no clue who he is..


Use the "search" feature on the 2cool tool bar and go "advanced" and you'll see.


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

007....hush up


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

LMAO!!! Oh my gosh Jamie, you're hilarious and you didn't even mean to be!!! Bahahahahaha!!!


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

So what did google tell you about Brad Luby, anyway?!


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

redash8 said:


> So what did google tell you about Brad Luby, anyway?!


why google me, just ask.....if you dare


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

What's life without taking risks? Who are you Brad Luby? And where does Luby come from? LOL....I kind of want to retract the last....ah, nevermind. Risks.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

brad luby said:


> why google me, just ask.....if you dare


HAHA HEY BRAD!!!! I have no idea who you are but apparently 007 thinks we need you...not sure why, you should ask him....Who are you btw? Im pretty confused. When I googled your name it pulled up a really long thread on 2cool....didnt feel like reading it lol. Only thing i saw was someone was looking for a Brad Luby for a San Marcos Reunion.....or something...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> HAHA HEY BRAD!!!! I have no idea who you are but apparently 007 thinks we need you...not sure why, you should ask him....Who are you btw? Im pretty confused. When I googled your name it pulled up a really long thread on 2cool....didnt feel like reading it lol. Only thing i saw was someone was looking for a Brad Luby for a San Marcos Reunion.....or something...


You're much more intelligent than SWS made you out to be.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

007 said:


> You're much more intelligent than SWS made you out to be.


lol......yikes


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

hi, I'm gilbert.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*hello*

hi im david an my wife is out of town ? just joking welcome aboard !(she really is)


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SARGENT said:


> hi im david an my wife is out of town ? just joking welcome aboard !(she really is)


Party at David's house! :brew:


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*cold beers*

sounds like a plan to me robert


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

SARGENT said:


> hi im david an my wife is out of town ? just joking welcome aboard !(she really is)





Blk Jck 224 said:


> Party at David's house! :brew:


 HAHA...now thats kinda funny (kinda) better look out for these two... :tongue:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jamie lee a he-man? NO f'n way... she was HOT in the 80's... did you see those moves in that aerobic work out video? LOL


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SARGENT said:


> sounds like a plan to me robert


I'd do it, but going home to a couple of flash seared angus strips, one or four Cruzan & 'splash' of diet coke, & a private party in the hot tub w/ Christy...My wife is in town!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'd do it, but going home to a couple of flash seared angus strips, one or four Cruzan & 'splash' of diet coke, & a private party in the hot tub w/ Christy...My wife is in town!


So who's Christy?


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*cold beers*

well i guess its me an bailey & annie my wiener dogs i drink them under the table every time !!!!!!!!!!! everbody have a great weekend tight lines !


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> So who's Christy?


My Angel...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's Jamie giving up a big old kisssm


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My Angel...


LMAO, bro you must be rich!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> LMAO, bro you must be rich!!!!!!!!


LOL...That's exactly what T-Rod said. :rotfl:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> LOL...That's exactly what T-Rod said. :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

HUH???


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

007 said:


> HUH???


Go smoke your Marlboro?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Go smoke your Marlboro?


I think he has moved on to the funny cigs.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I sure hope this you SWS posted as his girl in a thread a few months back, or I just opened up a big can of worms.  Your Avatar pic looks a little different.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I sure hope this you SWS posted as his girl in a thread a few months back, or I just opened up a big can of worms.  Your Avatar pic looks a little different.


He sent me this one.. 

.


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

If thats not her he should bring them in too


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Jamie i think we met at Tiny's fish fry!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

reeltimer said:


> Hi Jamie i think we met at Tiny's fish fry!


SSSSSShhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! DUDE!!!! That was a blonde!!  Is this the one? 

.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Niether one i must have been drunk or i need new glasses!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard and enjoy!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome Aboard. Watch where you step!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

reeltimer said:


> Niether one i must have been drunk or i need new glasses!


WRONG!!!!

The answer is C!! 

Women change hair color like we change lures....depends on the time of day....


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

007 said:


> SSSSSShhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! DUDE!!!! That was a blonde!!  Is this the one?
> 
> .


Y'all is my heroes!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

SARGENT said:


> hi im david an my wife is out of town ? just joking welcome aboard !(she really is)


Well when she gets back in town tell her to call me I miss her:slimer:


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

007 said:


> WRONG!!!!
> 
> The answer is C!!
> 
> Women change hair color like we change lures....depends on the time of day....


Or like they change men.lol.I was just joshing earlier.now that i look closer at that pic you sure she ain't related to Bruce.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

reeltimer said:


> Or like they change men.lol.I was just joshing earlier.now that i look closer at that pic you sure she ain't related to Bruce.


Nope Jamie kills snakes.sad4sm


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

007 said:


> WRONG!!!!
> 
> The answer is C!!
> 
> I was thinking the same. Reel Timer is a flower child


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

007 said:


> He sent me this one..
> 
> .


I sent you that in complete confidence, I was gonna let you have her when I was done but not no more.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG!!!!
> ...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> I sent you that in complete confidence, I was gonna let you have her when I was done but not no more.


Too late! I'm faster than you think.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

reeltimer said:


> saltwatersensations said:
> 
> 
> > LOL flower child that reminds me of what happen at the bank today and deals with a baggie of weed...i may have to start a new thread it was some funny chit..everybody was looking at the guy with long hair and all.
> ...


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

I noticed brad luby was in here a minute ago...what's up with that???


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

007 said:


> WRONG!!!!
> 
> The answer is C!!
> 
> ...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

007 said:


> Too late! I'm faster than you think.


Thats funny she said the same thing. In and out.:rotfl: Reminds of that song I dont want no minute man. OHHHHH! Snap!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Thats funny she said the same thing. In and out.:rotfl: Reminds of that song I dont want no minute man. OHHHHH! Snap!


It's called "takin care of bidness" homey! I'm a busy man....hit and run!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG!!!!
> ...


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My Angel...


In the words of Rodney Carrington, "you married way over your head...."

j/k:doowapsta

df20:spineyes:


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard Jamie!

df20


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jamie is sitting here with puppy dog eyes wanting to get on the computer. LMAO! She wants to check her greenies. 1 day in and already a greenie ho. 

PS....I will send pics of her for every greenie I recieve. Jus sayin'


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

OK jamie.. I just gave you a secret greenie only you and I will know about.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

What is a secret greenie? I won't tell anyone...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> OK jamie.. I just gave you a secret greenie only you and I will know about.


Brown noser. Why did you just pm me for a pic and greenie barter?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

redash8 said:


> What is a secret greenie? I won't tell anyone...


Troll!!!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> OK jamie.. I just gave you a secret greenie only you and I will know about.


RIGHT you get 1 two


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone want to buy Jamie a laptop???? She looks so sad.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Anyone want a lapdance from Jamie????


I got one at the fish fry. Thanks for asking.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm bout to open up a can of something that rhymes with schmoop bass if you don't watch that mouth of yers....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

007 said:


> I got one at the fish fry. Thanks for asking.


Yeah you still owe me some cash for that. :brew2:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

redash8 said:


> I'm bout to open up a can of something that rhymes with schmoop bass if you don't watch that mouth of yers....


I aint afraid of anyone who snorts when they laugh


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Let me elaborate. SWS, they say h*ll hath no fury like a redheads scorn...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

redash8 said:


> Let me elaborate. SWS, they say h*ll hath no fury like a redheads scorn...


:hairout:Red on the head like a ................


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> :hairout:Red on the head like a ................


......Snapper Slapper??


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Whoa, whoa, whoa!! There was no lap dance and won't be any! The blonde kissy face pics were all me.. Except the girl in the red, that was just some girl 007 wishes he had. As far as a greenie ho, just found out what those were about ten minutes ago so ease up! Ya'll are gonna have me addicted to this site lol...please continue...


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Kick to your jugular


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa!! There was no lap dance and won't be any! The blonde kissy face pics were all me.. Except the girl in the red, that was just some girl 007 wishes he had. As far as a greenie ho, just found out what those were about ten minutes ago so ease up! Ya'll are gonna have me addicted to this site lol...please continue...


LMAO!!!!!  Relax girl!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

redash8 said:


> Kick to your jugular


such a violent young lady:an6:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome AhhBOARD


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Gotta keep ya on your toes. It's nothing personal, it's my hair. :-/ gotta love them redheads!


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

rut_row said:


> Good Mornin Jamie. Welcome aboard... FYI you will be asked to post a picture of your boat...thats just a given...lol Hope you have a great day too!


 I was only kidding about the picture of the boat.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

landlokt said:


> I was only kidding about the picture of the boat.


you lie, you know you wanted to see her hull.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Just for the record, I am one of the nice guys on the board and I haven't been peeking! 

Right Mike? :cheers:

Actually I have been reminiscing with the the Friday Night Music crew tonight. I ain't smart enought to tend two stupid threads at the same time. :spineyes:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> OK jamie.. I just gave you a secret greenie only you and I will know about.


I got your greenie, thanks...I'll never tell!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

10:30 on Friday night and you're posting on 2cool?


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

SWS- It's really unfortunate that you have that hot brunette.....blonde.....which ever it is today! You got a hot woman a few feet away, and you're spending time losing brain cells on here! You say scat cat, scat cat. Someone else will be sayin', "here kitty kitty kitty". I'm out like a fat kid in dodge ball...gnite!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

oh my u just disovered somfin u cant stop---just dont talk about shrimpin--lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

redash8 said:


> SWS- It's really unfortunate that you have that hot brunette.....blonde.....which ever it is today! You got a hot woman a few feet away, and you're spending time losing brain cells on here! You say scat cat, scat cat. Someone else will be sayin', "here kitty kitty kitty". I'm out like a fat kid in dodge ball...gnite!


She aint going nowhere.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> She aint going nowhere.


Did you hide her keys and lock the doors?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

007 said:


> Did you hide her keys and lock the doors?


Even if he did, I have spares


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

007 said:


> Did you hide her keys and lock the doors?


Why are we not fishing today??????


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Why are we not fishing today??????


Cause we're going offshore tomorrow.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Why are we not fishing today??????


Because we want to go see Pearland (Undefeated) put a hurting on Clearbrook @ 2PM in League City!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Because we want to go see Pearland (Undefeated) put a hurting on Clearbrook @ 2PM in League City!


As much as I want to rub sand in my own eyes. But on a real note Good luck.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> As much as I want to rub sand in my own eyes. But on a real note Good luck.


LOL...I haven't seen a pro or college game yet this year as exciting as it has been watching these kids play.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Because we want to go see Pearland (Undefeated) put a hurting on Clearbrook @ 2PM in League City!


Wait wait wait.. Didn't Brook put a hurtin on pearland on thursday? Wasn't it like 27-0?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Primer said:


> Wait wait wait.. Didn't Brook put a hurtin on pearland on thursday? Wasn't it like 27-0?


Nope...We play at 2 today.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Nope...We play at 2 today.


Oh you're talkin Varsity. I think it was JV that played thursday


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Primer said:


> Oh you're talkin Varsity. I think it was JV that played thursday


Right...Varsity...Oilers 48...Brook 25 :work:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Good Morning and Welcome Aboard!!!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Right...Varsity...Oilers 48...Brook 25 :work:


:headknock


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Primer said:


> :headknock


Quick lesson in Alvin Friday...Will make it 10-0...Then to the play-offs :dance:


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome, welcome.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Quick lesson in Alvin Friday...Will make it 10-0...Then to the play-offs :dance:


Even we beat Alvin


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Primer said:


> Even we beat Alvin


I kind of feel sorry for Alvin, they have only won one game. hwell:


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I kind of feel sorry for Alvin, they have only won one game. hwell:


Do you feel bad for the Cowboys too?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Primer said:


> Do you feel bad for the Cowboys too?


Not at all. I'll give the Cowboys a pink bubbling clam...:an1:


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Nuff sports talk. Back on topic. Welcome to 2cool!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Primer said:


> Nuff sports talk. Back on topic. Welcome to 2cool!


Lol thanks! Im already addicted


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Jamie Lee :redface:


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*WELCOME*
*This 2 cool bunch is truly addicting *
:cheers:​


----------

